# Repairing Gouged Mill Table



## markba633csi (Sep 18, 2015)

How would you guys (and gals) repair a deeply gouged mill table?  I would think welding and brazing carries too much risk of warping and cracking.  Is epoxy the safest method? I just read about Devcon's ceramic-filled epoxy product (WR-2) and it looks interesting.  Today I saw an Emco FB-2 mill with collets and I would have bought it except for the deep rip in the table, probably 1/4" deep,  long and nasty.
Mark S.
Mt. View, Ca
Atlas Mk2 lathe, Unimat DB200


----------



## chips&more (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi neighbor, I hear yah! There is nothing worse than an ugly fubar in the mill table. But it’s all in the eye of the eye of the beholder. Because most of the fubars are just that, ugly, but not a functional upset. If I was to repair a fubar, I would use Devcon liquid steel. I have used it for the very said reason and got excellent results. And like you said, using heat I think would be a very bad idea. Good Luck on your projects, Dave.


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 18, 2015)

I used steel epoxy on my drill press table. It worked fine. On a mill I would cover it with a plate with a series of drilled and tapped holes in line with the t-slots and some reamed holes for locating pins.


----------



## Andre (Sep 18, 2015)

My mill was previously abused in a factory, it has hundreds of craters all over and a ton in the back of the table. Once I stoned down the burrs and put a vise on it I never really cared about it, but fiberglass bondo or other industrial filler/epoxy should work. Just make sure its sanded or scraped down to the same level as the table.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 18, 2015)

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been in shops where either the vise or bed had milled slots or drilled holes.  I know accidents happen and Monday mornings can be rough when one is not fully awake. Half the time the holes are coolant traps that have to covered when cleaning off the mill.


----------



## ronzo (Sep 19, 2015)

A little diversion: I've told this story before. An associate of mine in a tool room worked for a manager who was a stickler for care and upkeep of the machines. Cleaned & washed down etc. on a regular basis etc. So, this guy was the first to use a spanking brand new Bridgeport. He had a job set up on the table drilling holes etc. When he removed the workpiece he saw that he had accidentally drilled a small hole smack dab in the middle of the table. What to do, what to do, so he opened up the hole and tapped it 1/4 -20 and stamped "OIL" next to it. He got away with it for a long time until a new oiler asked the boss why he couldn't get any oil down that hole.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm with you fill them with the Devcon steal , file them flat and shape as needed.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 19, 2015)

I filled some holes in the bottom of a vice with JB Weld and then filed down flat to the surface. Been that way for about 5 years now with no problems.


----------



## sidecar580 (Sep 21, 2015)

For holes.....I drill the table, from the spindle, the correct size for the cast iron plugs that I had centerles ground. Hammer into the hole....peen over.....and file flush.
JOHN


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 23, 2015)

My mill table look like it was used for an anvil.  Once I got it cleaned up, stoned all over, top and bottom, I had a buddy of mine take and had it surfaced ground, to cleanup most of the dings.  Turned out nice, still have a few drill divots that someday may fix them as Sidecar 580 mentioned to do.


----------



## rdhem2 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have repaired drill and milling vices that were being pitched because of holes, nicks and boo-boos.  Pain in the butt to use as all the holes were just chip and coolant traps. On a whim I just used automotive bondo, worked them smooth and level, a quick coat of paint and all is well.  Been several years now, bondo still looks good, vices are still serviceable and all is well.  Really thought the bondo would work loose with all the oil and fluids.  Not so.  Glad I really hosed them down clean with solvent before I applied the bondo.


----------



## Primitive_Pete (Nov 24, 2015)

What type of stone do you guys recommend. My mill table has beaten with the ugly stick!


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Nov 25, 2015)

I've used Devcon Liquid Steel for those type of repairs. It's pricey and smells like rotton gym socks while you're working with it, but it's tough stuff.


----------

